# Martell 240 Wa Gyuto For Sale



## Dave Martell (Jan 21, 2018)

*PRICED FOR A QUICK SALE!*





Model - Gyuto
Blade Length - 240mm
Steel - CPM154 (powdered stainless)
Hardness - Rc 61-62 (with cryo)
Height (at heel) - 55mm
Weight - 7.9oz (223 grams)
Handle Style - Wa Octagonal
Handle Materials - Amboyna Burl (stabilized) with black buffalo horn ferrule & endcap
FREE Lifetime Sharpening included!


[FONT=&amp]This knife is made for the professional chef who needs to get things done!
[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Made from CPM154 powdered stainless steel to always look good (with minimum maintenance), have great edge retention, and ease of sharpening. The spine, although nicely tapered, retains strength and resists flex. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]The tapered wa octagonal handle is made from stabilized amboyna burl with black buffalo horn on both ends and sealed with a varnish/oil finish.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]*This knife is ready to go to work right out of the box!
*[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]_*Please see close up pictures for details


_Price - *$599

*If interested in purchasing you can either checkout HERE or send me a PM with your email address and location and I'll follow by sending you a Paypal invoice.




[/FONT]


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 22, 2018)

What do you guys think? :dontknow:


----------



## StonedEdge (Jan 22, 2018)

Oh my god this is all kinds of nice! 

I'm in the market for a thin workhorse 240 but sadly this is out of my budget for the time being. Best of luck with the sale. Somebody is going to get a hell of a gyuto.


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 22, 2018)

I like the look of your western handles the most, but this knife is badass in every way. :doublethumbsup:

GLWS


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 22, 2018)

I think it looks like a great knife, and the handle is beautiful. And your gyutos are known to be great cutters, so whoever scores this will be a happy camper!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 22, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> Oh my god this is all kinds of nice!
> 
> I'm in the market for a thin workhorse 240 but sadly this is out of my budget for the time being. Best of luck with the sale. Somebody is going to get a hell of a gyuto.



That's exactly what this knife is - a thin workhorse - a great description! I don't mean to tease though...sorry. 

Thanks




milkbaby said:


> I like the look of your western handles the most, but this knife is badass in every way. :doublethumbsup:
> 
> GLWS



Yeah I need to do a couple of westerns soon, been missing them a bit myself. 

Thanks




WildBoar said:


> I think it looks like a great knife, and the handle is beautiful. And your gyutos are known to be great cutters, so whoever scores this will be a happy camper!



Thanks David!


----------



## Nemo (Jan 23, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> What do you guys think? :dontknow:


I think it looks beautiful (and I'm trying to pretend that I didn't see it).

Someone buy it already.


----------



## Marek07 (Jan 23, 2018)

Great looking knife and I know (how you ask?) it's a great performer. Looks to match - love the Amboyna burl. That in turn, is highlighted by the contrasting black buffalo horn ferrule and endcap. Grab it!


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 23, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> Yeah I need to do a couple of westerns soon, been missing them a bit myself.


:doublethumbsup::whistling::spiteful::spin chair::fanning::razz::wink:


----------



## labor of love (Jan 23, 2018)

Keep cranking these out Dave! I love quick sales!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks gents, it's nice to know that I'm on the right track.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 23, 2018)

Ah what the hell! Price drop>>>> *$599* *$549

https://martellknives.com/collections/buy/products/copy-of-240mm-wa-laser-gyuto-professional*


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 23, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> Ah what the hell! Price drop>>>> *$599* *$549
> 
> https://martellknives.com/collections/buy/products/copy-of-240mm-wa-laser-gyuto-professional*



I wish it had a Western handle made of bog oak! 

Seriously, people, buy this, now!!!


----------



## chinacats (Jan 23, 2018)

Someone is going to get a great deal on what will obviously be a great cutter...with a badass handle.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 23, 2018)

daddy yo yo said:


> Seriously, people, buy this, now!!!





chinacats said:


> Someone is going to get a great deal on what will obviously be a great cutter...with a badass handle.




Yes, I agree, someone buy this knife! Dave desperately needs to order more belts, gonna be a work stoppage here soon. :bigeek:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 24, 2018)

Forcing a SALE only because I have to. PLEASE take advantage, you will be helping me, not hurting me. Although I hope to not have to do this too often... 

Price drop>>>> *$599* *$499*

https://martellknives.com/collections/buy/products/copy-of-240mm-wa-laser-gyuto-professional


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 24, 2018)

Dave, I am really disappointed to see no one has snapped up this knife.

My bank account is disappointed, too.

My knife block on the other hand...


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 24, 2018)

WildBoar said:


> Dave, I am really disappointed to see no one has snapped up this knife.
> 
> My bank account is disappointed, too.
> 
> My knife block on the other hand...




WooHoo - thanks David! :doublethumbsup:

BTW, are you giving out these knives as gifts or did you buy another monster knife block?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 24, 2018)

*SOLD*


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 24, 2018)

I definitely need another knife block...

Or I need to think about actually selling knives some I do not use much. (Ha! probably not...)

Anyway, I've wanted to pick up a gyuto from you for a while, and I've also wanted another gyuto in stainless steel, so this one definitely takes care of those wants. And they can keep the petty and sujis company :biggrin:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 24, 2018)

WildBoar said:


> I definitely need another knife block...
> 
> Or I need to think about actually selling knives some I do not use much. (Ha! probably not...)
> 
> Anyway, I've wanted to pick up a gyuto from you for a while, and I've also wanted another gyuto in stainless steel, so this one definitely takes care of those wants. And they can keep the petty and sujis company :biggrin:




I knew that you had to be running out of room even with those monster blocks you have. 

I think that you'll like this gyuto, it's nicely ground for your food processing needs. 

Thanks again!
Dave


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 24, 2018)

Sweet a new toy for 2018 ECG. Prob need to be sharpened by then anyway. Actually Wildboar need another new knife bloc prob 50+ knives ago. No joke. Im always amazed rummaging through his draws


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 24, 2018)

That last comment was about knives not his actual Drawer. That I no knowledge of


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 24, 2018)

No means No!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 24, 2018)

Hahahahaha!!!


----------

